# Cherry Blossoms are out!!!!!



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I saw today during President Ford's funeral procession that the cherry blossoms are out in DC already!!!!!!!!!    

Only 4 months early. :crying:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Supposed to be...*

I guess it is going to be in the mid 40's and raining here this weekend....Looks like an excavator would be a good purchase,can dig year round now....


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

:crying: :crying: thats it im done im going to get the mowers ready


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Amazing! I just looked at the forecast. In the 40s (F) next week. Not below freezing at night toward the end of the week and 50 on Saturday, Jan 6th.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yeah, I'm really wondering what's going to happen. We've had daylilies and hostas coming out of dormancy, honeysuckle and hydrangeas starting to bud out, I've even seen forsythias blooming. 

The plants are just as screwed up as us plowers are by this weather.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

:salute: Time to start those spring clean-ups felas allready.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*What happens......*

What happens if the stuff buds then we get winter??? Will it rebound in the spring?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well boys, I threw the towel in today. Took off and put away all the plow stuff. Did a few small dormant pruning jobs and started to get stuff back in shape. There is no snow here in the forecast for the next 15 days on accuweather. Im getting ready for spring baby!!!!! payup


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Small animals think Its spring...and there going to be having babies In the mid of the winter...and may die...not a good thing
I will say one thing ...we have had the normal amount of precipitation for this time of year...I know Its got to get colder, thats the problem that we all are having...It will be the dread of the winter around Feb 1st...If we have no snow by then ... I will really be scratching my head.
Snow will be here Guys...We will get hammered just wait.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oshkosh;345854 said:


> What happens if the stuff buds then we get winter??? Will it rebound in the spring?


Hard to say, depends on how far along it is. Might not have flowers next year, but the plant will survive and foliage only. Most will not die. Probably.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

WALKERS;345853 said:


> :salute: Time to start those spring clean-ups felas allready.


We just moved 6460 pounds of tree debris from a customers property today. That is 3.23 tons of tree crap. They had a couple stacks of wood from trees that were cut down sitting there all wet. I am one sore pup right now. I even got a sunburn on my face.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

IM mowing my yard tommm just to say I did on jan 3rd.. this weather is unreal.. ive been talking to my local equipment rental shop.. he is telling me everything such as chipers and field mowers is gone.. local crews trying to keep guys busy!!


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Doesn't surprise me about the Cherry blossoms. The weatherman down here even said today that this Jet Stream/Weather Pattern is how it should be in March or April...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Spring Her'e.*

Japanese cherrys in full bloom her'e in southeast massachusetts yesterday!!


----------

